# Jasmine keeps wanting to mover her babies.



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

I am at my wits end. All Jasmine has done this morning is attempt to move her kittens. I currently have her in my laundry room/bathroom. It is a faily big enough room, she has plenty of food and water, her own litter box, and I nice bed for her and her babies. I put her in there because it was away from us (especially my children, and Toodles) and quiet. When I left the door open to the laundry room earlier this week, she moved them under my bed. I have been letting her come out and take a break, but if I leave the door open, she will try to move them. This morning, she is trying to move them into her litter box. What should I do? Do you think she would like some kind of covered bed. The litter box is covered, maybe that makes her feel more protected? I dont know what to do!!!! I want her to feel safe and that her babies are safe, but I cant her her migrating them all over the house either.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's not unusual for mothers to wanna move their kittens. It's completely natural. Find another box, a clean one, and try to make it comfortable for her and her kittesn there. The reason why they wanna move their kittens is because they wanna get away from the kitten smell (it attracts predators) so give her a new clean box to have her babies in and see if that helps.

Make sure she doesn't get the chance to move the kittens from the laundry room. Smart mothers can hide their babies in places hard to find, or worse in a dangerous place.


----------

